# fit a sunroof on a S3



## madipha (Feb 23, 2006)

I drive an audi s3 and I bought it without sunroof, I heard a friend saying you can take it to the audi factory to fit a sunroof, is this true?, anyone you have done it before? or know someone who has?


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: fit a sunroof on a S3 (madipha)*

You're probably best off sourcing an aftermarket roof such as a Webasto Hollandia... the mechanisms fitted in the factory come from WB anyway, and they aftermarket kits they have are designed to be retrofitted.
HTH....


----------

